
Santa Clara County schools chief to leave Wednesday, just 10 months in - DrScump
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/11/08/santa-clara-county-schools-chief-to-leave-in-a-week/
======
DrScump
He worked 10 months of 3.5-year contract and walks away with over $450,000,
counting his $150K+ severance.

~~~
olympus
That was just this renewal term of the contract. He has been superintendent
since 2014.

It sounds like there is something wrong with the board if four consecutive
supts have quit because of disagreements. If he's been putting up with
bullshit since 2014 maybe he deserves the extra $150k. He definitely deserves
to be paid for the time he worked.

~~~
DrScump

       If he's been putting up with bullshit since 2014
    

... then he shouldn't have sought an additional contract last year. Unless, of
course, he was planning this all along.

This is actually common locally. Look at the Alum Rock disastrous spending on
Del Terra. Cupertino ousts their Superintendent this spring with a golden
parachute, and she now turns up as Superintendent for the Orchard School
District just this week.

